# Tappan



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking to get down to tappan maybe hit some crappies or bass. Anyone having any luck. I’m hoping after this warm up it will start to produce


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Better hold off for at least another week. High and muddy. Water temp-48 degrees.


----------



## Bucketmouthkilla (Apr 8, 2018)

Crappie are hitting and some bass also. I fish tournaments and ours was there last Sunday and fish were caught.


----------



## JJBass08 (Apr 21, 2018)

Was at tappan yesterday 4/20. Waited until about noon to get on the lake for temps to come up a bit. Caught 6 total 4.5 being the biggest. Smallest was 13”. Focused on pre spawn/transition areas. Jerkbait around the rocks next to the marina produced 3 fish(temp 51.4), The campgrounds produced 3 with a chatterbait (stained at 55.1), main lake points (dirty, temp 51) below the marina produced a big bite on a cRig but broke off half way to the boat.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Fished there yesterday, water temps 55-56 degrees and the color was green stain about 2 foot visibility. I caught some bluegills on jigs around cover, a white bass and crappie fishing lay downs. Caught one nice bass off a submerged stump. Good day till the wind ran me off the lake.
Launching your boat can be tricky, the high water has the launch ramp angle flatter which puts your vehicle in the water to float your boat. Thanks to a guy for helping me out as my rope got tangled with the trailer. Longer rope needed for me to launch solo.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Any shore Crappie fishing reports?


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Got out today. All I have to say is the crappie are on! It took a little bit to find them but once I found a decent pattern it was on like donkey Kong! 

I Was just shy of my limit before the lake really kicked up. Caught a couple nice 13’s. Everything caught was on a slip and a minnow. Seem to be pretty consistent in 6-8 ft of water. Water temp was 56 when I started at 630am and was 60 at 1 when I pulled off


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> Got out today. All I have to say is the crappie are on! It took a little bit to find them but once I found a decent pattern it was on like donkey Kong!
> 
> I Was just shy of my limit before the lake really kicked up. Caught a couple nice 13’s. Everything caught was on a slip and a minnow. Seem to be pretty consistent in 6-8 ft of water. Water temp was 56 when I started at 630am and was 60 at 1 when I pulled off


Good news.
I am headed there on Wednesday.
I've never crappie fished at Tappan always bass.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

Heading to Tappan tonight. This thread is pretty dead, so i assume the fishing is pretty good.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Anyone doing well on saugeye yet on tappan? Only reason I ask is it takes me an hour and 45min to get to the lake so my fishing time is limited.


----------



## Fisherman Fred (Apr 29, 2014)

I didn't do well with Crappie Tuesday. Still Pre Spawn.


----------



## JJBass08 (Apr 21, 2018)

Was out in the water yesterday 5/15/18. Main lake water temp was 71.8, the bays were slightly warmer around 73 degrees. Managed 5 keeper bass off of rocks on a crankbait bite. Combined weight of about 7.5-8lbs. With quite a few shorts in the 8-10” range. Also managed a couple crappie/junk fish. Lake was slightly stained and water level was normal.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Anyone have an update on water conditions after these storms? Not sure tappan has been hit as hard as my area(hr&20mins south) but I'm fishing there tomorrow and would like to know temps and clarity if anyone knows thanks.


----------

